# Which one of my Chadlite friends is better looking? How would you rate each?



## Mainländer (Feb 10, 2019)

Chadlite friend number one:







28 years old, 6'2.

Chadlite friend number two:

22 years old, 6'2.


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

both of them are oldcels

first guy, 5/10


second guy, 6/10


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

"chadlites"


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

They arnt chadlite. Wtf is up with eggheads being rated soo highly


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> They arnt chadlite. Wtf is up with eggheads being rated soo highly


they still mog you tho


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 10, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> "chadlites"
> View attachment 19493
> View attachment 19493
> View attachment 19493
> ...


Yeahband you think you are a model u ugly piece of crap


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 10, 2019)

Both of them are above average but neither of them are chadlites
Second one wins be default because hes younger though, his first pic looks very nice but his second one dosent


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> they still mog you tho


My worst angle mogs his long hair receding coping eyecel squinting long faced soylent drinking ass any day


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> My worst angle mogs his long hair receding coping eyecel squinting long faced soylent drinking ass any day


Ya bro not gonna lie ma nigga you mog both those bastards


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> My worst angle mogs his long hair receding coping eyecel squinting long faced soylent drinking ass any day



5'7, indian, bowl cut

enough say i guess


----------



## Kenma (Feb 10, 2019)

Based on face alone, both are 4/10
Based on face alone, both are 4/10


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Ya bro not gonna lie ma nigga you mog both those bastards


I just used the pic for comparison. The first guy is hella frauding, and the fact that op might not be seeing that is getting me mad ?


bolgin said:


> 5'7, indian, bowl cut
> 
> enough say i guess


I’m 6’2 faggit stfu before I break your legs


----------



## Mainländer (Feb 10, 2019)

Lol, you are crazy. You would rate me 0/10, blackops2cel -5/10 and a burn victim -100/10.


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> I just used the pic for comparison. The first guy is hella frauding, and the fact that op might not be seeing that is getting me mad ?
> 
> I’m 6’2 faggit stfu before I break your legs



192 cm here, you wouldn't stand a chance near me fucking lanklet auswitch survivor faggot


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 10, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Yeahband you think you are a model u ugly piece of crap


legit even normies think this kid is ugly


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> 192 cm here, you wouldn't stand a chance near me fucking lanklet auswitch survivor faggot


Kek. I’m 155 and still look bigger than you. Just imagine once I get to 180. Please stop posting nonsense


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> legit even normies think this kid is ugly


im very gl


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 10, 2019)

Mainländer said:


> Lol, you are crazy. You would rate me 0/10, blackops2cel -5/10 and a burn victim -100/10.


My raiting was fairly realistic to be honest


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Based on face alone, both are 4/10
> Based on face alone, both are 4/10


The second guy is absolutely above average. Don't be autistic.


Sc22 said:


> im very gl


 whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## androidcel (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Based on face alone, both are 4/10
> Based on face alone, both are 4/10


If they are 4 then i don't exist.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> The second guy is absolutely above average. Don't be autistic.
> 
> whatever helps you sleep at night





androidcel said:


> If they are 4 then i don't exist.


If they are 4 do i exist?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenma said:


> both are 4/10


jfl


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> They arnt chadlite. Wtf is up with eggheads being rated soo highly


----------



## Mainländer (Feb 10, 2019)

Nibba said:


>


Looks like you're the biggest name around here, how would you rate them?


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> Kek. I’m 155 and still look bigger than you. Just imagine once I get to 180. Please stop posting nonsense


your face looks so weird man

dead serious

is it about longface combined with short chin or anything else?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 10, 2019)

Mainländer said:


> Looks like you're the biggest name around here, how would you rate them?


First one has hair halo 6/10

Second 5/10


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> your face looks so weird man
> 
> dead serious
> 
> is it about longface combined with short chin or anything else?


Yea lower third isn’t great and I got hella bloat rn so my cheeks make my masseters non existent.


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> Yea lower third isn’t great and I got hella bloat rn so my cheeks make my masseters non existent.



you should do rhino tbh

your nose is too fucking wide for your mouth area


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> Yea lower third isn’t great and I got hella bloat rn so my cheeks make my masseters non existent.


you need more hair on your lower third to balance out i think


----------



## VST (Feb 10, 2019)

First one looks like the drugged up homeless hippie that you try to avoid cause he might rob you. 3.5 PSL

Second one looks like a high tier normie/chadlite 5.5-6PSL


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)

MAINLANDER DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN CONTACT TAHLIA


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> you should do rhino tbh
> 
> your nose is too fucking wide for your mouth area


I’m fine with my nose. I can see where you are coming from a psl and objective standpoint but irl it doesn’t affect me


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m fine with my nose. I can see where you are coming from a psl and objective standpoint but irl it doesn’t affect me



ok buddy

at least go filler for your lower lip lmao


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> ok buddy
> 
> at least go filler for your lower lip lmao


I’m still trying to correct my tongue posture so my lower lip protrudes, my lips are thicc af


----------



## bolgin (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m still trying to correct my tongue posture so my lower lip protrudes, my lips are thicc af



your mouth area is death tier

upper lip sticks more than lower lip, narrow as fuck width wise

idk


----------



## Autist (Feb 10, 2019)

Normies


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> your mouth area is death tier
> 
> upper lip sticks more than lower lip, narrow as fuck width wise
> 
> idk


Tf am I suppose to be sucking dick them. Faggit spotted


----------



## vis (Feb 10, 2019)

chadlite but first two look the older looksmaxed version of eggley


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 10, 2019)

Chaslites where?


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 10, 2019)

7/10 irl



8,5/10 irl



6,5/10 irl


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> View attachment 19518
> 7/10 irl
> View attachment 19519
> 8,5/10 irl
> ...


Worst rate i've ever seen.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 10, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Worst rate i've ever seen.


:*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 10, 2019)

Second guy.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Feb 10, 2019)

Do a tinder experiment with guy number 1 in the USA using the second picture. I guarantee you he will get a ton of matches and first messages in a day. GUARANTEED. Compare to the second guy if you want, using either picture, and you will see who really mogs who.

Guy number 1 has a good professional photo to his advantage, which is underrated here for purposes of Tinder, but he also has a good hair halo. I would say he is probably a 6 or 7 PSL if we saw some non-professional photos of him.

Guy number two is PSL 5 at most and not deserving of a chad-lite title.

People here have no concept of reality here when rating.


Nibba said:


> First one has hair halo 6/10
> 
> Second 5/10


One of the only reasonable ratings here. JFL at giving either of them a 4 or below. If that's the case, everyone on this forum is in far negative territory.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 10, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> View attachment 19518
> 7/10 irl
> View attachment 19519
> 8,5/10 irl
> ...


What


NO


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 10, 2019)

First guy looks like he owns a Bernie Sanders shirt.


----------



## Mainländer (Feb 10, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Do a tinder experiment with guy number 1 in the USA using the second picture. I guarantee you he will get a ton of matches and first messages in a day. GUARANTEED. Compare to the second guy if you want, using either picture, and you will see who really mogs who.
> 
> Guy number 1 has a good professional photo to his advantage, which is underrated here for purposes of Tinder, but he also has a good hair halo. I would say he is probably a 6 or 7 PSL if we saw some non-professional photos of him.
> 
> ...


Wow, 7 PSL? Now I think this is too high, isn't it like 9/10?

I'd personally rate the first one 8/10 and the second one 7,5/10. In terms of facial features second one wins but I've been racepilled hard, looking Nordic is the biggest halo ever.


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 10, 2019)

Second guy mogs first guy to oblivion, its not even close tbh


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 10, 2019)

Mainländer said:


> Wow, 7 PSL? Now I think this is too high, isn't it like 9/10?
> 
> I'd personally rate the first one 8/10 and the second one 7,5/10. In terms of facial features second one wins but I've been racepilled hard, looking Nordic is the biggest halo ever.


Not when you're a soyboy like the first guy


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Yeahband you think you are a model u ugly piece of crap


im a model tier thats for sure i almost even mog fatman in this avi and he is legit male model in this one


----------



## SW01 (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> Kek. I’m 155 and still look bigger than you. Just imagine once I get to 180. Please stop posting nonsense


bro whats up with your neck, you need to work on making that shit bigger you look like a bobblehead but the body is bigger than the head in that photo


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2019)

bolgin said:


> you should do rhino tbh
> 
> *your nose is too fucking wide for your mouth area*


caged way too hard


----------



## badromance (Feb 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> caged way too hard


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

SW01 said:


> bro whats up with your neck, you need to work on making that shit bigger you look like a bobblehead but the body is bigger than the head in that photo


Head on it’s same width as my head, if it was bigger it wouldn’t look right. Unless u think it might


----------



## mojopin (Feb 10, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> "chadlites"
> View attachment 19493
> View attachment 19493
> View attachment 19493
> ...


I fucking hate copy paste gif posts like this


----------



## SW01 (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> Head on it’s same width as my head, if it was bigger it wouldn’t look right. Unless u think it might


nvm just that photo it looked weird in


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

SW01 said:


> nvm just that photo it looked weird in



Yea cuz my ramus lenght is short as shit so from a 3/4 angle it looks terrible


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 10, 2019)

chadlites? what is this a parallel universe where the name normie was swapped with chadlite?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 11, 2019)

bolgin said:


> both of them are oldcels
> 
> first guy, 5/10
> 
> ...


legit


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 11, 2019)

First guy Is ugly. 
The second guy is a PSL 5 (average) in the first pic and PSL 6 in the second one


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 11, 2019)

Jflthe first guy is a 4 psl with freud pics and you tell is chadlite. I mog him lol


----------



## bolgin (Feb 11, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> Jflthe first guy is a 4 psl with freud pics and you tell is chadlite. I mog him lol


you don't mog him bruh

you look like a high e twink


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 11, 2019)

bolgin said:


> you don't mog him bruh
> 
> you look like a high e twink


Masthetic chad > High T chadlite > High e harmonious twink > high t uggo


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 11, 2019)

bolgin said:


> you don't mog him bruh
> 
> you look like a high e twink


First guy has recessed skin and use freud picture


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 16, 2019)

Phad said:


> My worst angle mogs his long hair receding coping eyecel squinting long faced soylent drinking ass any day


you all overrate yourself and underrate others


bolgin said:


> your face looks so weird man
> 
> dead serious
> 
> is it about longface combined with short chin or anything else?


actually his features are fine, his face anf neck is just too small, to the point it actually matters


----------



## Phad (Feb 16, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> you all overrate yourself and underrate others
> 
> actually his features are fine, his face anf neck is just too small, to the point it actually matters


My neck is too long which makes the head seem small. Long ramus or death


----------

